# stairs after neuter?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He should be ok, but I would use a leash and walk him slowly up them


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks. I bought a ramp so he doesn't have to jump in to the back of the car to ride home.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My vet recommended a couple of days of no stairs, but copper was an old boy when I got him so a youngster might be different.
I still think I'd wait at least a day and then be careful and use the leash like ACC recommended.
good luck!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

we were told no stairs for 7 days, and if he "had" to walk stairs to make sure he "walks"


----------

